# Display your hunting pictures



## cheech (Jan 12, 2007)

I am putting together a program for our company party and we have a big buck contest. It got me to think we should have everyone post their big bucks here. I do not hunt but would love to see what you have


----------



## coz (Jan 13, 2007)

I dont hunt how about a fish pic.The guy in the checkered shirt is my boss and the gal is his wife,this was their first salmon trip 20 fish limit in less than 5 hours talk about spoiling some one the first trip!The short guy in the white shirt is a very good freind who is blind but in the boat you would never know it.Does everything but drive and net.And he is missing his left hand from an accident but he doesnt let anything slow him down.I am the big ugly guy in back.


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice catch looks like a lot of nice dinners there


----------



## salmonclubber (Jan 13, 2007)

ok cheech

2006 blacktail buck not a big deer but good eating i live in western washington but shot this deer in southwest oregon rogue river oregon to be exact 

[/url][/img]


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2007)

salmon I think that goofy thing is sticking his tongue out at me


----------



## dgross (Jan 13, 2007)

It does, don't it  8) .


----------



## salmonclubber (Jan 13, 2007)

hey cheech

it is kinda a goofy looking deer huh or where you talking about me lol i am kinda goofy looking to but i would not stick my tongue out at anybody lo take care 
huey


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2007)

No just the deer, is that a mazinita bush in the corner? I love those bushes


----------



## cheech (Jan 16, 2007)

No one else has any pictures?


----------



## ballagh (Jan 17, 2007)

SD Mule Deer P&Y 147 and some change. 45 Yards


IA Whitetail Deer 1.5 Year Old Not a good score but tasted very good! 12 Yards  Helluva story behind this one!


Both were archery Harvests.


----------



## mohntr (Jan 17, 2007)

This one tastes good too!  240 yds - 300 wby mag.

*MoHntr*

Edited: added photo.


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2007)

MoHntr nice job how did you get your shot inbetween those trees was there a clearing near by?


----------



## dacdots (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is a Jackson County West Virginia buck for you,I got it about 9 oclock opening morning.It made some tasty jerky and I canned the rest.Cant wait for season next year,David


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2007)

What is with all these critters sticking their tongues at me?


----------



## dacdots (Jan 20, 2007)

Heres a cute couple a co-worker brought over for processing.All togather we worked up 7 deer this year at my place.Thats kinda light,we usually do 10 to 15 a year,David


----------



## mohntr (Jan 21, 2007)

Cheech, there is a big field right over my shoulder in the pic.  The buck only went about 30 yds after I shop him.   

Dacdots, would you be willing to share your process of canning the venison?  I"ve heard the meat really tastes great.

Thanks!


----------



## cheech (Jan 21, 2007)

MoHntr if you  do can it the best is to place a strip of bacon with the meat in a canning jar. Most delicious


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 21, 2007)

Great bunch of pics guys...but these days I get more enjoyment out of hunting with my camera...especially when these  "shots" are in the back yard!!!!
Enjoy 
Richard


----------



## coz (Jan 21, 2007)

I wish I could get a copy of the pic that my dads neighbor took.For a few years the neighbors had an orphaned deer that they adopted.It was never penned or kept captive but the dang thing would walk right into the house with the people.They had a flouroscent orange collar on it so none of the folks in the area would shoot him.I dont know how long he lived but the last pic I saw had a 12 pt 18"+rack.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Vulcan..Those ain't dogs....LOL


----------



## msmith (Jan 22, 2007)

All very nice pics wish I lived back in the country again but have to make a living the hard way. Randy that is on nice stripper my surf rod is jumping up and down and ready to go.


----------



## mohntr (Jan 22, 2007)

Good idea Cheech.  I love bacon.  I'm still looking for a proven canning method.  I understand you can do it with or without a pressure cooker.


----------



## cheech (Jan 23, 2007)

MoHntr you can use a hot water bath method if you wish, if just takes longer. With the hot water bath make sure that you use a pan for that. They have a rack that sits on the bottom so the glass jars do not bust


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 23, 2007)

Well I don't have a picture here to post, but my 12 year old got his first buck first time out...actually they were up in the mountains for 2 days then came back down and hunted on Wednesday and got it about noon.  One shot one kill, dropped him right on the spot.  It was a small button buck, but the youth around here are allowed to shoot smaller than three inch spikes.  I will have to to try to add the picture when I get home...


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 23, 2007)

A 300 weatherby mag doesn't go between the trees, it goes *through* them!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 23, 2007)

I think you need to go light up another one. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 23, 2007)

:oops:  Oh, you said bucks.


----------



## dacdots (Jan 25, 2007)

MoHntr,sorry it took so long but Ive been working a lot of hours.Canning venison is pretty simple.Cube your meat up in small bite size pieces.Pre heat your jars with hot water and fill them to within one inch of the top of the jar with meat.Have your meat at close to room temp before putting it into your jars.Heat up your lids,place them on your jars and screw on rings.Place jars into PRESSURE COOKER at 10 lbs pressure.Process quarts for 90 minutes and pints for 75 minutes.After pressure is reduced remove jars and set on a wite rack or a thick towell away from any drafts and the jars will seal.I take it you know the basics of using a pressure cooker.I would NOT try to use the water bath method on meat.Theres no way you can build enough heat in a water bath to kill all the bacteria in meat.The most you can get this way is boiling temp,while in a pressure cooker the temps get much higher.You can add salt or any other spices you desire to the meat.Do not put any water in the jars as the meat makes its own juices.I like to use the meat with noodels or rice.Open a jar and mix in some liquid beef bullion and thicken it with a little cornstarch and it makes a wonderful gravy.Hope this helps,if you have any more questions feel free to ask,David


----------



## ultramag (Jan 25, 2007)

David, when you can venison is it fully cooked and ready to eat after processing? I would assume that it is, but I've never tried it. Thanks.


----------



## bubbly top bbq (Jan 25, 2007)

My mom used to can alot of deer meat when I was a kid.  I remember she used to put onions, some garlic, and other spices in the jars.  I lived off that stuff when I was at college.  It was real tender and tasty.  Used to throw a pint in the frying pan and make a gravy like dacdots said and then put it over mashed potatoes.  A quick, easy and cheap meal.  Yum Yum....


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 25, 2007)

Just throw it in a pot w/ some egg noodles and water.  Add a little beef boullion if you like, simmer till you like the noodles.mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Tim


----------



## dacdots (Jan 25, 2007)

ultramag,yes its fully cooked right out of the jar.The meat does its cooking in the pressure cooker.Many might realize it but under pressure the heat inside gets really high like 3 to 400 deg according how many pounds of pressure you use.Thats why you can cook food in a pressure cooker so much faster than any other way.You can cook roasr,soup chili and many other things right in the cooker normally in half the time it takes with traditional methods.Meat especially comes out soooo tender,


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 25, 2007)

Amen Brother!


----------



## ultramag (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks, I may have to can a little venison next year to try it. I am all too familiar with the pressure cooker. Two people with a 2800 sq. ft. garden we have done a bunch of canning. I can remember when I was a little guy and counting them lids pop to be sure they all sealed. I sure felt important.

Ya'll didn't know thats how us MoBillies learn to count did ya.  :shock:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 26, 2007)

That's why down in Arkansas, we only had 10 jars in our dozen :P


----------



## coz (Jan 26, 2007)

UltraMag change that avatar to your hound.Show a true southern dawg


----------



## ultramag (Jan 27, 2007)

He ain't Blue Coz, but do you mean something like this?


----------



## coz (Jan 27, 2007)

Thats what I'm  talkin bout.Get up on the wood.Good lookin hound.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 30, 2007)

I already checked, and none of these poked their head up.  Mrs. Dickeydoo said if that had happened to her, she'd have just stuck it in the freezer.  Good Girl!


----------



## cheech (Feb 2, 2007)

DickeyDoo how many are there?


----------



## cheech (Feb 8, 2007)

Vulcan you really did get some nice shots there.

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 10, 2007)

Cheech...

Thanks..sorry I took so long getting back to you...Just getting back to work this week....and just now trying to catch up on all the posts as well as getting used to this new forum...here are some more pics I got this week...enjoy


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 10, 2007)

Beautiful shots Richard:) .  Are those from a game cam, or are you shooting them yourself?  Beautiful little deer either way.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Makes me embarressed about the one in my freezer.......not.:mrgreen:


----------



## vulcan75001 (Feb 10, 2007)

Rodger  Hi.. Thanks

I am shooting them myself....that is right out my back door....they were on their way up into the yard...but a neighbors dog came running thru...the first set of pics were in the backyard as well...


----------



## cheech (Feb 28, 2007)

Next time aim fo rthe neighbors dog


----------



## ghost308 (Feb 28, 2007)

Just a couple pics , one I use for my av, 17 points  279 2/8 Boone & Crockett, the secone is just a doe but taken with a 44 mag handgun at 65 yards 1 shot, makes it a trophy for me :)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 28, 2007)

Well , if you can't do any better than that, I guess a 17 point will have to do Ghost
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , and at least that doe ain't sticking her tongue out at Cheech, He's getting kinda paranoid I think


----------



## coz (Mar 21, 2007)

Found another from salmon fishing 1st place and big fish from a club tourny


----------



## goat (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are the results of a management hunt.


----------



## coz (Mar 22, 2007)

Goat,we stopped in Uvalde a little over a year ago and we left abot dark headed to Eagle Pass and the road we took out of town had loads of deer.I was impressed.Edit ,how do the feral hogs cook out?Just in case we end up heade t mexico again?


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 22, 2007)

"Captured" with a camara last fall in my backyard:


----------



## goat (Mar 22, 2007)

Coz

The hogs cook up real nice.  In the fall and early winter they are fat from acorns and corn from deer feeders.  I have roasted smaller ones and take the loin and hams from the big ones.  The loin cut into 1" chops and grilled are as good as any store bought pork chops.  I also use the loins and hams in sausage, but usually I have to add some fat.


----------



## pomai (Apr 10, 2007)

Not by myself, but here's a nice catch a couple spearfishermen brought in off Diamond Head beach (way beyond and out of the restricted DH Lighthouse-to-Natatorium zone) this past Easter Sunday...






Menpachi (the smaller red fish), Red Uhu, Kala (the big one with the speared tail hidden behind) & Po'opa'a

Different angle, so you can see the Kala...






Red Uhu, Kala (the one with the horn on the head), Po'opa'a and Menpachi (behind)

The Menpachi is excellent simply pan-fried with salt and pepper, or you can roll the whole thing in flour and deep fry it whole. The red Uhu can be cut into fillet and cooked with Soy Sauce, Ginger and Garlic or thown on the Hibachi (charcoal grill). The Kala is best thrown right on the grill (don't gut it or it will stink the whole fish up). The Po'opa'a is often used in soups. My favorite is the Menpachi. 

He said a small tiger shark took his first group of fish, probably because one the fish was still alive and spazzing, attracting the shark. 

Guess we know what these fisherman were having for Easter dinner!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice pictures folks!


----------



## cheech (May 11, 2007)

Wow Pomai there are some fish that I have never even hear of let alone seen before.

Thanks for the picture


----------



## scarfa21 (May 11, 2007)

This is from last year at our cabin in Scio NY.
1st day of Bear season


----------



## zapper (May 13, 2007)

I gotta get my photos organized!
The first couple are out of Savanana, Snapper and Grouper fishing. The guy bent over backwards is me hauling an Amberjack. Catch a couple like that and I need a nap!


----------



## salmonclubber (May 13, 2007)

here are some of last years catch off the washington coast

the first pic is some rockfish and salmon the second pic is from left to right tyler  bill  and my son cody these are halibut and sablefish or black cod  the third pic is my son cody with his 36 pound king salmon


----------



## deejaydebi (May 13, 2007)

Holy Mackeral! That's some big fishes!


----------



## zapper (May 13, 2007)

And as always....



You should have seen the one that got away!


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 16, 2007)

http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...tedgrouper.jpg http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...glingcatch.jpg http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...t=sailfish.jpg


----------



## lisacsco (May 26, 2007)

you know, I did't see one fish in those pics you just posted, gyp....

let me go look again....

nope, not one fish.....

but I need to go look one more time.....

nope, still no fish.....but I like lookin at those pics.........

going back to look some more.....


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

i coulda swore there was some bigazz fishes there... stop lookin' @ the designer surf shorts & "freeport ropers". lmfao


----------



## lisacsco (May 26, 2007)

lolololololoolololololol...

make me


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 26, 2007)

those "left handed flounder" would make some great smoked cheek steaks- sharpen a soup can lid & cookie cutter the cheek meat... mm,mmm,mmm,wrap in bacon like a filet mignin w/ a dash of basil & a shot of beer over the top and a clove of garlic..... aww thats alaskan cookin'


----------



## coz (Jun 16, 2007)

Todays catch.4 Chinook,2 Lake Trout,8 rainbow,3 Coho.


----------



## coz (Jun 17, 2007)

Not good posting pics today


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go Coz! Man that's more fish than I'd eat in a lifetime!


----------



## coz (Jun 18, 2007)

Follow up to yesterdays catch.The third tray didnt make it too the camera time when the neighbor wandered over.


----------



## cmacv (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm on the left with our 62lb wahoo.  I just caught a 25lb black fin tuna but don't have pics. trust me he (tuna) wasn't smoked he was quick seared after being marinated with teriyaki and rubbed with sesame seeds. sliced med rare and fresh from the atlantic it was unbelievable, and I'm not a fish person I'll eat any shellfish but as far as fish goes this was red and tastes like steak,  yummmy tuna!


----------



## mossymo (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 18, 2007)

great lookin' "hoo" cmacv    those are my fave fish to catch & the fastest fish in the ocean been clocked @ over 70mph.


----------



## coz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hopin to get a shot at some saltwater this winter if we go to Mexico.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice fishies and birds!


----------



## cmacv (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## cheech (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice catches and shots thanks for the pictures


----------



## wild boar trapper (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is a pic of 13 piglets that I trapped in April.  They weighed about 25lbs then  ...  today they are about 60lbs.






I BBQ'd the hams from this boar for the 4th.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 5, 2007)

mmmm mmmm meat for months there. i love wild hog.


----------



## cheech (Jul 5, 2007)

If you are planning on eating them do not name them. Learned that one the hard way when I was a kid


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

pics from the gulf of mexico when i was still chartering.  http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...ishing%20pics/


----------



## low&slow (Jul 31, 2007)

Heres a hog that a friend of a friend shot 2 years ago.
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j9...dacious2-1.jpg

Heres one of me and my dad hunting quail in 1980, I was 7 yrs old. The gun was bigger than I was.
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j9...huntinwdad.jpg

Heres one of me cleaning the quail we shot.
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j9...eaninbirds.jpg

Heres one of me and my wife, her very first time hunting. Thats as close as I could get her to come to that deer head..lol.
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j9.../MEANDMERE.jpg

Heres the most recent pic, taken last year. Me and my dad with my 6 pointer. Huge deer, I got ripped off on the horns. Small horns that year.
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j9...x/deaddeer.jpg


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 31, 2007)

great pics.  now thats a hawg....


----------



## lilholdem-nb (Aug 15, 2007)

I gotta organize my pics on here from the days of old. Here is a pic of a year old moose I got in my driveway early spring so come fall if he dont stray to far away during the rut I'll have some hunting pictures with him in it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  The bear to might come in handy as I am getting into the sausage game and figure its part of the pig family so why not bag him to.


----------



## lilholdem-nb (Aug 15, 2007)

P.S. I cant forget the venison.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's a pic from a favorite hunt. This guy came in to my evening rattling and at 30 yards I was able to make a great "pass thru" shot. He never knew I was there.


----------



## lisacsco (Sep 2, 2007)

for all you men who hunt...




Lisa


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 2, 2007)

I like the title of that one!!


----------



## ldrus (Sep 2, 2007)

still working on taking him out!!!!!


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 15, 2007)

I just recently picked up my 2005 buck from the taxidermist (8 point typical). It is nothing spectacular, but it is the first buck that I have had mounted.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 15, 2007)

Well deer hunt starts on the base tomorrow. Got to thin them out ever year so they don't starve.  Some how the pick a number and once it's met they end the hunt. Bows only and hunter are selected by lottery. Not much sport to it they eat peoples lunches all year so they don't always run when the hunters come, but the meats still good.


----------



## goat (Sep 22, 2007)

My .300 Win Mag is sighted in and I have lots of bullets!!!


----------



## roger (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's a few pic's

My youngest son and myself after a morning hunt

My boy again with his first buck


One of me


Last one


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 22, 2007)

roger

looks like the makings of some fine sausage you got there great pics
huey


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

Rodger -

I just love the grin on your face holding that buck! That's a keeper!


----------



## chadpole (Sep 25, 2007)

One thing about it,you had plenty of pig to smoke in 2006! That's four good sized pigs in 6 days. You must have lots of Feral hogs on you property. That's one thing I haven't killed so far is a wild Feral Hog. My new hunting club I got into this year has plenty so I'll post some pictures when I get them.


----------

